# Largest reef display



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Who has the largest marine display in GTA. 
What ever happen to the toronto public aquarium they were suppose to build?
largest reef aquarium. retaurant, mall, homes ???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I remember seeing Al's tank in his office that was a wall to wall tank. I don't recall much being in it except a fish or two at the time but my memory is pretty bad. lol

That newer section at the zoo had a rather large tank full of aptasia. (sp) I had ever seen XD


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

There's the new tank at the ROM...
And according to the MAST website, someone in the GTA has a ~4000g aquarium.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Largest? Not so sure, but here's an Oakville-based 236-page 1350G reef build currently in process. It's a long read, but well worth the time/effort...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Largest? Not so sure, but here's an Oakville-based 236-page 1350G reef build currently in process. It's a long read, but well worth the time/effort...
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725


I've seen this one first hand, cant wait to see this tank mature!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

lots of big private tanks around the GTA - most you will never see though, as the owners are very private!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

The Zoo actually has a tank completely overtaken by anemones. And a similar one only with jellyfish. But they are not large displays or anything mindblowing. Their "reef" display has artificial coral and its a fish-only tank, with the fish looking roughed up like after a heavy night of drinking 
There's also one at the Ontario Science Centre and it allows you to see parts of the filtration room too. Actually they have 2 tanks that are connected to eachother, one is a shallow reef with some corals and fish and the other is a "deep" reef with all sorts of macro-alge, crabs and starfish.
I've seen the one at the ROM too. I think that one has the most different types of corals out of the 3.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Largest? Not so sure, but here's an Oakville-based 236-page 1350G reef build currently in process. It's a long read, but well worth the time/effort...
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725


HO LEE SHIT!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet ride said:


> I've seen this one first hand, cant wait to see this tank mature!


what did that owner do for a living??

lambo, ferrari, mansion, mansion of a tank


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It would be nice if he can put the ferrari inside the aquarium, im sure fish would love to live in there
That is just a fantastic monster tank...i want want like that..lol
As one guy said on the tread..i just realized i have a 104 gallon nano tank


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL, yeah I'm still reading that thread- its like a book! 

Yeah, after reading that thread, I'm already looking for a way to upgrade my 35G pico tank!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*omg*

This guy is "The Man". LOL, I wish he was my Dad !


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

And I'm so jealous of that contractor who did all the renovations and installation. I LOL'd when the installer posted up on the thread and said he felt like some days he was in over his head!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

